
Are chatbots living up to the hype? - ziggystardust
With all the hype towards chatbots, I still haven&#x27;t come across a chatbot I can say was really useful to me or was really fun to use.<p>PS: I don&#x27;t consider the &quot;type 1 for x, type 2 for 
y&quot; bots as conversational bots<p>Have you come across any truly conversational chatbots that you really enjoyed engaging with?<p>What was your experience like?<p>Discussion on twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;codezed_&#x2F;status&#x2F;1302564268240297984
======
aaron695
They are a good example of the underlining scams in IT and the delusions of
the programmers within.

No, they all are fake. Have never existed, will never exist.

People love them because a good chatbot that can tell us which washing machine
to buy, means we have general AI!

Which everyone wants. Of course once we have general AI we won't want
chatbots, we only ever wanted chatbots for their AI.

Great to demo and excite people to get money out of them though.

~~~
ziggystardust
ouch.

